# Smelt Dipping Anyone????



## ice fishin nut

Ok, who's up for it???? I want to make this years outing the best!!!! Plenty of food, plenty of beverages, and plenty of friends!

So, who's in, and what ya bringing????

I'm bringing my mother with me, she's been wanting to get to one of these since they began. We can do deep fried fish, grilled stuff and whatever. I'll have my RV which has a generator, so if you have a dish that needs some power, your covered!!!!

Oh, we also need to come up with a date,,,, what do ya'll think???


----------



## bolodunn

me & the boy are in, keep me posted


----------



## 22 Chuck

Destination?


----------



## AL D.

Count me in for sure Mike,always a great time and maybe this year we can get some smelt. I'll bring my rods/holders and body baits along. I can bring a pot of venison chili or stew. CL Lewiston the outing is in Port Huron. Al :chillin:


----------



## mwp

Count me in Nut,I've got three nets that were given to me recently.I used to go dippin with him years ago and he called me and just gave them to me,all hand sewed!!I'll bring something to munch on as well,get a date nailed down!!


----------



## Slick fishing

I will be there, I dont know what I will be bringing yet but I will bring some thing or another.. Mike you are bringing your mom to this? I guess I will have to be on my best behavior then:lol:..I take it will be at the same location as always because that place always seems to work out the best..Cya Slick


----------



## gilly

I should be able to fit this into my jigging addiction. I would be more than happy to supply some yellow belly perch fillets or walleye for your fryer Nut- like 40 or 50 perch fillets and a dozen or better eyzs. Kinda fun referring to someone else by Nut- other than Slick that is.......


----------



## Slick fishing

gilly said:


> I should be able to fit this into my jigging addiction. I would be more than happy to supply some yellow belly perch fillets or walleye for your fryer Nut- like 40 or 50 perch fillets and a dozen or better eyzs. Kinda fun referring to someone else by Nut- other than Slick that is.......


I guess I will be the designated driver as usual :lol::lol: how is that eye doing:evil:..Cya Slick


----------



## fasthunter

When is it? My my in-laws live in Port Huron and we're out there all of the time. I'd be interested if the time is right.


----------



## Slick fishing

fasthunter said:


> When is it? My my in-laws live in Port Huron and we're out there all of the time. I'd be interested if the time is right.


Just keep a eye on this thread I am sure it will be posted soon, Mike I have a walleye tournament on April 26th and may 10th just though I would let you know..Cya Slick


----------



## fasthunter

Slick fishing said:


> Just keep a eye on this thread I am sure it will be posted soon, Mike I have a walleye tournament on April 26th and may 10th just though I would let you know..Cya Slick


 Now that I think of it it as long as it's not the first weekend of May. I got a turkey tag this year and I'm not gonna miss that one. (May 4th-5th weekend) Other than that shouldn't be a problem at all. Hope it works, I'll keep tuned too.


----------



## ice fishin nut

Slick fishing said:


> Just keep a eye on this thread I am sure it will be posted soon, Mike I have a walleye tournament on April 26th and may 10th just though I would let you know..Cya Slick


What tourney is on the 26th?? I'll get in it just to whup your butt!!!!:evilsmile And I'm sure Matt will join me!!!!:evilsmile


----------



## ice fishin nut

Ok,,,, when do we want to do this????? 

New comers need to know that not alot of smelt are caught. Its mainly a get together to shake off the winter blahs, meet some people and eat like a king!!!! I do ask that everyone bring something if they can, side dish, paper plates, pop, dogs, whatever.... If you cant afford to bring something, thats alright also!!!! We normally have more than enough to go around!!!! Also, dont think that you have to bring 10 lbs of fish, bring 1lb and we'll combine it with others that bring fish and things work out well!!!! You get the gist....

So, when????? May 3rd????


----------



## 1wildchild

I wanna go! I will have my sister bake something for us...it's safer that way :lol:


----------



## kbkrause

I made one of the first smelt outings and had a great time. Food was excellent and plenty...


----------



## PencilPlugger

I'm in. I may bring a couple of people with me too...another member who doesn't post all that much (Slimybill) and his dad are interested in coming.

Where is this event held? Is it at a park that allows open flames? Just wondering how the food/dogs are cooked.

And oh yeah, the fishing part....where do you get nets and how do you go about pulling these things out of the river? What other type of equipment is needed?


----------



## ice fishin nut

PencilPlugger said:


> I'm in. I may bring a couple of people with me too...another member who doesn't post all that much (Slimybill) and his dad are interested in coming.
> 
> Where is this event held? Is it at a park that allows open flames? Just wondering how the food/dogs are cooked.
> 
> And oh yeah, the fishing part....where do you get nets and how do you go about pulling these things out of the river? What other type of equipment is needed?


Hopefully this link will work.
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/[1-99]+Merchant+St+Port+Huron+MI+48060/
We are at the south end of Merchant St. Get to the end of the road and turn left and you'll find us!!!

We normally have a BBQ or 2 going, some kind of stove and I'll be bringing my deep fryer. I'll also have my RV there this time if anybody needs an oven....

Somebody please post a pic or 2 of their net.....


----------



## BigDaddy

Hey PP do you think Bill can get away from his new chickiepoo!!!! I'll keep my eyes open for the date and go from there. Thanks.


----------



## PencilPlugger

Girls come and go (especially w/ Bill), but fishing buddies always stick together. Hope you can make it Mark!


----------



## WALLEYEvision

I just got off the phone with Mike and we decided on May 3rd for the smelt dipping outing. (mainly because our walleye tourney schedule) Hope to see everyone there!!!

Here's a list of the members who said they'd attend:

Ice Fishin Nut - RV & Deep Fryer (plus $2 and a roll of toilet paper :evil
WALLEYEvision - Dessert 
Bolodunn & Son. - 
Al D. - Venison Chili
MWP - 
Slick Fishing -
Gilly - Perch & Walleye
1wildchild - "Something Baked"
Pencil Plugger -


----------



## WALLEYEvision




----------



## Slick fishing

Matt nice pic's, summer is almost here and I am so "GEEEEKED" like addict that needs a fix:lol:..Cya Slick


----------



## fasthunter

Yeah, I won't beable to make that one. I'll be turkey hunting. Sounds like a blast though you guys. I may have to try smelt dipping sometime up here though. (In Port Huron right now) I love to eat them and I've never done it. Sounds like yet one more fun outdoor thing to do in Michigan.


----------



## ice fishin nut

fasthunter said:


> Yeah, I won't beable to make that one. I'll be turkey hunting. Sounds like a blast though you guys. I may have to try smelt dipping sometime up here though. (In Port Huron right now) I love to eat them and I've never done it. Sounds like yet one more fun outdoor thing to do in Michigan.


Sorry fasthunter, your previous post said you couldnt make it the 4th and 5th, so we did take you into consideration thinking you might be able to make it on the 3rd.....


----------



## fasthunter

ice fishin nut said:


> Sorry fasthunter, your previous post said you couldnt make it the 4th and 5th, so we did take you into consideration thinking you might be able to make it on the 3rd.....


 Yeah, I apologize about that. I realized the 3rd is a Saturday and the 4th is a Sunday. I didn't realize the dates when I said it. I will be turkey hunting that weekend. However, I really do appreciate the consideration though. If I didn't draw a turkey tag this year I would have been out there 100% for sure though you guys. I like the MS get togethers. I've been to a couple so far and enjoyed both of them.


----------



## FIJI

I hope to be in-between road trips for work then


----------



## AL D.

May 3rd sounds good to me. I'll also bring plastic bowls and spoons for the chili. Al:chillin:


----------



## ice fishin nut

Things are looking good!!!! Anybody else interested????


----------



## Diesel-Guy

depending on what weekend you do it I would definately be interested.Years ago me and 6 others made a trip to the U.P. to go smelt fishing and we had a very good time.in fact we were talking about making a run this year.if any more comes of that I will post the info.Paul


----------



## willie

what night do you plan on camping out? may have to join this little party


----------



## Joeker51

ice fishin nut said:


> Things are looking good!!!! Anybody else interested????


I'm not seeing any Joekers in the crowd........ let me work on that and see what I can do.:16suspect:evil:


----------



## ice fishin nut

May 3rd,,,,, Load that camper on the truck and come up and join us!!!!! Its a Saturday night, so you wont turn into a pumpkin!!!!


----------



## AL D.

Is someone bringing a long handled landing net for salmonoids and walleye? The nets I have are not long enough. Sturge??? Al :chillin:


----------



## Gone Fishing

Holy crap, that thing looks to be the size of a soccer net! :lol: I have to be at work early on the 4th so I'm not sure it's a good idea to hang with you guys that night.  Have a great time!


----------



## ice fishin nut

AL D. said:


> Is someone bringing a long handled landing net for salmonoids and walleye? The nets I have are not long enough. Sturge??? Al :chillin:


Matts got one. I dont think we are bringing smelt nets this time, we have another "New Toy" we are bringing and wanting to try out....


----------



## Sturge

I will be there, haven't decided what to bring yet. Come hungry. 
See you then


----------



## ice fishin nut

Gone Fishing said:


> Holy crap, that thing looks to be the size of a soccer net! :lol: I have to be at work early on the 4th so I'm not sure it's a good idea to hang with you guys that night.  Have a great time!


You're gonna work a Sunday????? When theres beverages and good food to be had???? Where's your priorities John????:evil::evil:


----------



## Gone Fishing

ice fishin nut said:


> You're gonna work a Sunday????? When theres beverages and good food to be had???? Where's your priorities John????:evil::evil:


My wonderful management came up with a brainstorm that they can save money if they change my workweek from Sunday  Thursday and another employee Tuesday  Saturday so they can eliminate weekend overtime.  :rant:


----------



## ice fishin nut

Gone Fishing said:


> My wonderful management came up with a brainstorm that they can save money if they change my workweek from Sunday  Thursday and another employee Tuesday  Saturday so they can eliminate weekend overtime.  :rant:


Well that stinks!!! I know its a ways from your house, but ya could come for a couple hours, heck, thats all Slick does. Shows up for dinner and then splits!!!


----------



## Slick fishing

ice fishin nut said:


> Well that stinks!!! I know its a ways from your house, but ya could come for a couple hours, heck, thats all Slick does. Shows up for dinner and then splits!!!


I see how you are, I always bring some thing to eat and stay for 3 hours what you talking about willis:lol::lol: not as much as you guys but what they heck I suck at cooking other then deep frying walleye:lol:.. I guess it was a good thing that I did not see this post before I stopped by your work tonight:lol: Huh Mike:lol:..Cya Slick


----------



## stinger63

PencilPlugger said:


> Anybody have any ideas where I can pick up some nets that will work for that area? I was reading through some smelt dipping threads from previous years and it looks like a lot of guys made their own. I even saw some were selling them. Any help?


I`ll check with a buddy of mine who has made some and get back to ya.
Aaron


----------



## Slick fishing

wow they do have it tore up back there:yikes:..Cya Slick


----------



## ice fishin nut

stinger63 said:


> if there isnt a porta potty back there by then if IFN brings his motor home that could be our rest room,we`ll even have water right?:evil:Great pics matt thanks
> Aaron


I'm thinking of a J Geils song right now,,,,,, Can anybody name it??????:evilsmile


----------



## bowo

How popular is this full body cooking?


----------



## AL D.

bowo said:


> How popular is this full body cooking?


Not too popular with our group, besides IFN usually bites the heads off the ones we get................... Al :chillin:


----------



## Incognito

:corkysm55


----------



## mwp

Man that used to be a tradition every time we went(biting the head off)I think its time to revive that tradition with this group!!!!!Nothing like a little sushi to kick things off!!!


----------



## stinger63

I do better than just biting the head off I eat the whole thing raw yep and i have also cook the whole smelt before.A few years ago we were getting a crap load of small ones.I told the mrs just coat them batter fry them and i`ll eat em because Im standing over the sink for hours trying to clean them.


----------



## willie

ice fishin nut said:


> I'm thinking of a J Geils song right now,,,,,, Can anybody name it??????:evilsmile


musta got lost?


----------



## ice fishin nut

mwp said:


> Man that used to be a tradition every time we went(biting the head off)I think its time to revive that tradition with this group!!!!!Nothing like a little sushi to kick things off!!!


It is tradition,,,,, I always bite the head off the first one we get!!!!! Its good luck!!!!


----------



## ice fishin nut

bowo said:


> How popular is this full body cooking?


I got smelt off the lent buffet at Big Boy on Gratiot by 9 mile. Bit into one and started chewing, didnt taste right, looked down at the other half and saw some guts.:yikes: PUKED all over the place and left. NEVER will go to another Big Boy again as long as I live!!!!!!


----------



## ice fishin nut

willie said:


> musta got lost?


Nope,,,,,, 4 words...... "---- on the wall"!!!! Not in my camper......


----------



## Ralph Smith

Might try and make it over to this. I'm not set up for the type of smelting you guys do over there, but will bring a rod or 2 for anything else that swims. Can someone pm me some info on rigging and so on for walleye or silver in the area of outing. Thanks, will think of something to bring and post by weekend before.


----------



## Joeker51

Ralph, you use to slinging 1 1/2 lb. weights .:16suspect:lol:


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Hi all... What do you do for sleeping arrangements?? Bring campers and just hang out wherever you can??

Also never seen those type nets before. Not sure how you'd use 'em. Two men wading and drag maybe??
tb


----------



## Ralph Smith

Joeker51 said:


> Ralph, you use to slinging 1 1/2 lb. weights .:16suspect:lol:


only in the bathroom.:lol:


----------



## Joeker51

Yup, know what you mean Ralph................. everything shrinks with age doesn't it.:sad:


Tbbassdaddy, nets are tied off at each end and then secured to the railing.


----------



## craftbrat

ice fishin nut said:


> I'm thinking of a J Geils song right now,,,,,, Can anybody name it??????:evilsmile


 
LOVE STINKS

did i win???

Mike do u need any tables to set the food on?


----------



## ice fishin nut

Nope,,,,, didnt win.

And Nope,,, all set for tables.


----------



## ice fishin nut

tbbassdaddy said:


> Hi all... What do you do for sleeping arrangements?? Bring campers and just hang out wherever you can??
> 
> tb


If you have a rv, or a truck camper you should be ok,,,, I believe the cops will frown on a pull behind.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

As if these pics were'nt bad enough...It looked worse behind the plant yesterday.



WALLEYEvision said:


>


----------



## stinger63

Any idea on what they are doing back there?


----------



## Slick fishing

Me and Al D walked down the boardwalk about 30 yards and it looked like a great spot to have it, there is a large cement thingy there that will make a great table for cooking and putting the food on.. I sure Al D will chime is soon enough to talk about it..Cya Slick


----------



## stinger63

Sorry I missed you guys yesterday,after my all day fishing trip on lake huron was pooped:help:


----------



## PencilPlugger

stinger63 said:


> I`ll check with a buddy of mine who has made some and get back to ya.


Any update?


----------



## stinger63

PencilPlugger said:


> Any update?


Yeah sorry it took so long to get back.My 1 buddy doesnt have any more nets hes got rid of them already.
Aaron.


----------



## stinger63

Hey guys I was back in that spot today and its even worse than when walleyevision took that pic he posted.Looks like they removed more concrete, put up more orange ribbon fencing and blacked off the sidewalk except a trench for a trail.The area behind the building was dug up even more than what it was also with a big hump of dirt in the middle.It would be very difficult to get any euipment setup back around the corner where I was talking unless you come in from the other side.
Aaron


----------



## MiketheElder

I'm not real familiar with Port Huron. Are there any other possible locations?


----------



## AL D.

I think the spot behind the WTP will be OK, if not we can move towards the bridge. Plenty of room for everyone. Al :chillin:


----------



## stinger63

AL D. said:


> I think the spot behind the WTP will be OK, if not we can move towards the bridge. Plenty of room for everyone. Al :chillin:


Al theres not realy any protection from the eliments up at the bridge unless we setup by one of the colums.
About the other spot do we want to come in from the front side then walk back to where we want set the stuff up or trying to go in where its construction.Like I said I was back there yesterday and they are still digging and tearin g the ground up.:rant:


----------



## Joeker51

Just as easy to go over the top there Aaron from the north side. Or create your own path from the south.:16suspect Either way that area has the best protection from elements. And there's a John close by. The other thing you could do is take over Pine Grove.......... on the north end of course. :lol: There's a john there also. Didn't see one north of the bridge the other night when I was there.:16suspect:SHOCKED: Even if it was ......it's a long walk for any of the ladies that show up for this.


----------



## stinger63

:idea:Well IFN is bringing his motor home for the event there is our shelter from the eliments and assume it has a bathroom,There you go name the spot he can come and park it :evilsmile


----------



## Slick fishing

Right were Al D and I walk over there should work just fine, it's a short distance from where we use to be and it should work great..Cya Slick


----------



## AL D.

Slick fishing said:


> Right were Al D and I walk over there should work just fine, it's a short distance from where we use to be and it should work great..Cya Slick


Yep, that spot will be just fine. I'm heading up to fish in PH again on Saturday and Sunday and will report back on Monday on conditions behind the treatment plant. Al :chillin:


----------



## Slick fishing

Almost time for the smelt boys what time are we going to start this event? Cya Slick


----------



## ice fishin nut

Slick fishing said:


> Almost time for the smelt boys what time are we going to start this event? Cya Slick


Oh, I dont know.... What time do you suggest????


----------



## AL D.

ice fishin nut said:


> Oh, I dont know.... What time do you suggest????


I will be there by 4pm, might leave earlier than expected (10pm)to head up to Harbor Beach to my buddys farm. Al :chillin:


----------



## AL D.

ice fishin nut said:


> Hopefully this link will work.
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps/[1-99]+Merchant+St+Port+Huron+MI+48060/
> We are at the south end of Merchant St. Get to the end of the road and turn left and you'll find us!!!
> 
> We normally have a BBQ or 2 going, some kind of stove and I'll be bringing my deep fryer. I'll also have my RV there this time if anybody needs an oven....
> 
> Somebody please post a pic or 2 of their net.....


Here is a map for the water treatment plant.................. Al :chillin:


----------



## WALLEYEvision

*Good News:*

There is now a Porta-Poty set up on the South side of the plant.

*Bad News:*

There is a 30% chance of rain (according to The Weather Channel) on Saturday. High: 64*


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Just got off the phone with IFN and he wanted me to ask, "Rain or shine, who's still planning to attend?"


----------

